# Best of Friends



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

A week and a half and Poppy and Rosie are getting along great.

In Poppy's soft crate.










Yes there is two of them.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely pictures Colin, bestest of buddies.... lucky girls x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww!!! melt! How old are they?


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Poppy is 21 months, Rosie is 9 weeks.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww just lovely! I hope when we get number 2 that they become best friends


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

So sweet, they look good together


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Lovely pics!!! xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahhh lovely girls .... really sweet pics.. keep them coming


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

So cute. It must be lovely getting a new puppy when there is an older dog for it to snuggle up with and learn from.


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Love that last picture! It's hard to say where one ends and the other begins!

It's so nice when they get on well together


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Love the photo of them both together as can't see where Rosie is until you look for her eyes


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

they are beautiful with gorgeous matching shiny coats,love the pic of them cuddling together they look like a 2 headed cockapoo lol


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, lovely shiny coats. They look like mother and daughter! Ahhh


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Awww they look lovely together - I will have to show my hubby that pic


----------

